# Private Property Map



## CVoigt (Aug 13, 2014)

I am wondering where i could find a good map that will show me what land is private and what is not. Thanks


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

Little tricky to navigate, but this shows private/public boundaries.

http://dwrapps.utah.gov/ram/start2


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

County Plat maps or the easiest is a GPS compatible with a hunting chip.


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

BLM website should have a pdf file "area of responsibility" for the state of Utah. It is topogaphic and has everything coded from wilderness, forest, blm, private, native american, etc. That would be a good place to start. It has most major roads on it, and used in conjunction with google earth I feel you could use it effectively.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

If you have specific areas I prefer going straight to the county's site, even places as rural as Carbon have them online.


----------



## bkelz (Dec 3, 2010)

fishreaper said:


> BLM website should have a pdf file "area of responsibility" for the state of Utah. It is topogaphic and has everything coded from wilderness, forest, blm, private, native american, etc. That would be a good place to start. It has most major roads on it, and used in conjunction with google earth I feel you could use it effectively.


No link? Would greatly be appreciated.


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

My bad. I'm about to get on a plane to come back to Utah. I'll see if I can't post one tonight. If you went fishing around with those key words via Google you may come across it.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

nocturnalenemy said:


> Little tricky to navigate, but this shows private/public boundaries.
> 
> http://dwrapps.utah.gov/ram/start2


I've used this map often, it's a good resource. On the left of the screen select the "More Options" tab and you can select the different landownership options to be displayed and color coded. I've found it's pretty accurate in the areas that I frequent.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I really like the site Utah Parcels http://mapserv.utah.gov/RasterIndices/Parcels.html,

You zoom in the area you want and the parcels show up, those with numbers are private and then you can go to the county site and look up those parcels to find the owners. The parcels without numbers are public land such as "BLM" or USFS, but it doesn't show which government entity the parcel belongs to.


----------



## Elkaholic2 (Feb 24, 2013)

the blm makes land surface management maps in 1:100,000 scale that are good. I would back that up with chips made for GPS units that are made to operate them.
I'd make sure you have a map. That way you have a copy if your electronics fail...


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

bkelz said:


> No link? Would greatly be appreciated.


http://www.blm.gov/ut/st/en/prog/more/geographic_information/pdf_maps.html

These maps are printable apparently. I have an actual pdf file on my computer of the exact same map, but I don't immediately know how I downloaded it. I recommend the *land ownership* map in conjunction with google earth to help if you're not especially familiar with topographics.


----------



## bkelz (Dec 3, 2010)

fishreaper said:


> My bad. I'm about to get on a plane to come back to Utah. I'll see if I can't post one tonight. If you went fishing around with those key words via Google you may come across it.


I was just being lazy :grin:. thought i would +1 on a post.


----------



## Jelf (Jan 9, 2015)

The state of Utah maintains public land ownership data on a GIS server.
Here is a map link that lets you turn on an overlay to show that data.

http://www.mappingsupport.com/p/gma...e=Surface_ownership&layers=0&transparent=true

To toggle the ownership data on/off:
1. Click the button in the upper right corner of the map that always displays the name of the current basemap.
2. In the "Overlays" column, click "Surface_ownership" and wait a few seconds for all the data to appear on your screen.

Here is the map key:
http://tlamap.trustlands.utah.gov/arcgis/rest/services/UT_SITLA_LandOwnership/MapServer/legend

Here is the state's description of this data layer:"This dataset depicts the 1:24,000 scale land ownership status and areas of responsibility for the State of Utah. Revisions are posted weekly and are also available on the Utah AGRC SGID. Maintenance of this data layer is performed by a cooperative federal and state effort. The Utah School and Institutional Trust Lands Administration (SITLA) revises this data regularly to reflect changes in State Trust Lands, other State Land and Private Land as needed. The BLM revises this data regularly to reflect changes in Federal Land as needed. Other information is edited and updated as needed but not on a regular schedule." ​The map is displayed by *Gmap4* which is an enhanced Google map viewer I developed.

Currently I am working on a public service project to produce Gmap4 links so people have a super easy way to see GIS data showing (1) public land boundaries and (2) recreation data. Some states are already done. I just started working on Utah today and noticed this thread.

When I complete Utah in a few days I will start a new thread in this forum.

Meanwhwile, if you would like to see what I am doing, here is the homepage for this public land mapping project.
http://www.propertylinemaps.com/p/public_land_map.html

Joseph, the Gmap4 guy
Redmond, WA


----------

